# An Online Source Of Interest



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Many of the online teaching sites are nothing but money grabbers in my opinion. Although these guys are not absolutely free, they do have some free stuff and some paid stuff. You may find them helpful. Click on the video tab for some of the free stuff.

http://www.fretplay.com/


----------

